# Sandusky River to Sandusky Bay?



## toddparker (Apr 21, 2012)

Randon question fellas but is it possible to take a boat (not a jet ski) from the Sandusky River (launching at Riverfront Marina on Rt. 53) to the Sandusky Bay? Everytime I have headed north I have run into 4 ft. of water and don't have the guts to go any further. It is a 17 ft. boat with a 90 hp outboard. Has anyone ever done it? Or maybe from the bay back south to Fremont? Thanks.


----------



## dtigers1984 (Jul 24, 2007)

I've gone from the Tackle Box in Fremont to Green Creek, but that's about where I chicken out. I'm curious to hear replies, because I've thought about trying it too. Seems like you may have to go quite a long way at very low speeds.


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Wishin4Fishin (Feb 24, 2011)

We take the boats about once a summer from Sandusky (we all dock at different marinas around the bay) up the river to the tackle box. With that being said, I have not navigated this run. Some of my friends are familiar with the trip and have always followed them. We have ran with boats as large as a 24 ft center console with a Yamaha 250 on the back.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ship wreck (Feb 27, 2009)

they well have bouys up follow them and you well be fine there is a deep channel that they mark . if you get out of the line it gets shallow fast in spots. not sure when they put out the bouys but i know they are not out now


----------



## toddparker (Apr 21, 2012)

I have seen the markers in the river but not when the bay begins. They are usually set in June. My buddies and I were going to go from the Tackle Box to the Sandusky Bay after the bobber race June 9th. Heard it is a good time at the Tackle Box during that event. Anyone else going to that?


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

ship wreck said:


> they well have bouys up follow them and you well be fine there is a deep channel that they mark . if you get out of the line it gets shallow fast in spots. not sure when they put out the bouys but i know they are not out now


id be carful takin navy advice from a guy with a name like that...LOL


----------



## toddparker (Apr 21, 2012)

yikes, didn't notice that..


----------



## MRslippery (Aug 7, 2007)

toddparker said:


> Randon question fellas but is it possible to take a boat (not a jet ski) from the Sandusky River (launching at Riverfront Marina on Rt. 53) to the Sandusky Bay? Everytime I have headed north I have run into 4 ft. of water and don't have the guts to go any further. It is a 17 ft. boat with a 90 hp outboard. Has anyone ever done it? Or maybe from the bay back south to Fremont? Thanks.


I fish at the mouth quite often. Make sure you follow the markers, the river is marked. When your at the mouth, follow the bank on the right side, that's the channel. That's as far as I go, if I need to go farther I put in Bay view.


----------

